# trying to fix space heater



## ilyaz (Nov 29, 2010)

Someone threw away a small oil-filled space heater. It looks pretty new but it does not work. I am trying to fix it because it would be perfect for our guest room.

Do heaters like this have fuses? Where is the fuse in the photo? Are there other typical reasons why such heaters stop working?

Thanks much


----------



## kok328 (Nov 29, 2010)

Could be a bad safety switch or limit switch.  I don't see any fuse but, if it has one, it would most likely be inline with the 120VAC power circuit.


----------

